# Contributory State pension



## J.P. (20 Jan 2007)

Hi,

I have a question re. my wife's pesnion at retirment age (some 20 years away). My wife worked full time up until our nchuldren were born, our youngest will be 12 in  August 2007. So between her employment contributions + credits while in the home, she sill have pretty muc continous contributions / credits since commencing her emloyment some 25 years ago.

If she does not return to the workplace & assuming  I have all the required contributions to claim my state contributory pension when I reach retirment age , at todays rates, what would our weekly pension amount be ?

On the contrary then, if she does go back tio the workplace in August 2007 & both of us  continues in employment until retirment age, what would our weekly pension amount be in thsi scenario, again at today's rates.

Basically, what impact will letting her PRSI contributions / credits lapse have into the future / retirement.


----------



## Welfarite (26 Jan 2007)

It is impoosible to project what the qualifying conditions for a pension in 20 years will be! the retirement age may be 70 by then, the way things are going! The only certain thing is that if your wife lets her SW cover lapse now the liklihood is that she won't have any pension worth talking about when she gets to that age.


----------



## Guest127 (6 Feb 2007)

welfarite; thought it was averaged out over your working life ie if you start at 20 then at 66 you have 46 potential years contributions. in this case there is already 25 years so even if mrs JP never worked again she would have 25/46 ( or if she started work at 16 25/50) so an average of just over 25 contributions per year. thought this would entitle her to a pro rata pension. I know of people in australia who emigrated years and years ago and are now claiming a part irish pension as they had 'stamps' here before emigrating. I could be misreading the situation though as things might have changed. it is impossible to calculate the amount I agree, though the government, while always stating that the oacp shouldn't be relied on for retirement alone has been pretty generous in the past 3/4 budgets.


----------



## busymam (6 Feb 2007)

Have a look here [broken link removed]

Hope this helps


----------



## justsally (6 Feb 2007)

Social Welfare entitlements are not set in stone.    Regulations can change, e.g. 260 paid contributions were sufficient at one time but a new regulation was brought in whereby 520 paid contributions are required for thosed reaching pensionable age after 2012.  (apart from the average paid or credited contributions etc.)  All it needs is one statutory instrument to amend any social welfare benefits.


----------



## Omega (6 Feb 2007)

She may also be able to apply for the Homemaker's Scheme whereby years after 1994 spent minding children up to the age of 12 (or infirm relatives) at home are dis-regarded in the calculation for a contributory pension.


----------

